# Apple Ipod Touch 3g or 4g ?



## xtremevicky (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,

Budget ?
15K

Apple fan ?
No , Will be looking for other products if suggested!

Where will you buy ?
Croma ( Bangalore ) . This is what I can not change . Have to buy it from here . 

Gamer ?
Yes

Music ?
4 Hours a day !

Movies ?
Yes . I wont mind watching a movie daily while travelling .

I am in a big dilema . Whether to go for 3g or 4g ? Is 4g worth it here in India ?


----------



## kyldeepbhardwaj (Apr 6, 2011)

Go for 4G dude........... best buy


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

4G is far better than previous one.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 6, 2011)

Ipod Touch 4G @ 32GB at ebay = 15k

Ipod Touch 4G @32gb at Croma = 20K 

:O :O


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

guyz do we have any other option too in d same budget other than apple.??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

In ebay check the seller first ask about product warranty and also check recently who purchase that product and ask him.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not quite sure about buying from Ebay . But the difference of 5k is way too much .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

why ? Check seller history.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 6, 2011)

I would prefer to buy it Offline and if possible from Croma . ( I have my reasons ) 

EMI option


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

No, Problem.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anybody have a idea where can i get the best deal in Bangalore ? :O


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> EMI option



Even on ebay you have interest free installment options.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 7, 2011)

Any body with a suggestion here in Bangalore ? Offline deal


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Check some official apple stores like imagine at forum mall koromangala or mantri mall.

Find out the newer deals. If possible, try out some shops at sp road.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 9, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> I am not quite sure about buying from Ebay . But the difference of 5k is way too much .



If you are looking for a decent buyer from ebay, pm me. I did purchased 3 iPods 4g in the span of 1-2 months from him and never faced any issue.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually iPod Touch 4G 32GB sells for 15k everywhere, except for the official stores. In all the malls here in Chennai, in normal shops, it sells for 15k with warranty.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 10, 2011)

Where can I get Ipod 4G 32 GB for 15k in Bangalore with warranty .

If it is of 15k I might buy it very soon .


----------

